# New Tank 60 Gallon



## NightMan (Feb 2, 2018)

Just got new Tank set up , how's it looking??....PH is perfect, I have 3 approx 2 inch male Peacocks, 3 Juvenile Kenyis, 4 approx 2 inch Corey Cats and 1 Texas female approx 3 inches....any suggestions ?


----------



## camelo_cichlids (Feb 22, 2018)

Love the rocks. What Kind of light do you have?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

There are probably going to be problems in the future; the peacocks are probably not going to do well with the Kenyi as Kenyi are very aggressive. Then there is the Texas Cichlid which will eventually get up to a foot long and need a much larger tank. This will work for a while, but not for the long haul.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just curious, but how can you really say pH is perfect? You have peacocks/mbuna which like hard/alkaline water, a Texas which likes soft-slightly hard/acidic-neutral water, and cory cats which like soft/acidic water. There's literally no way possible to have a perfect water chemistry for the group of fish you chose. And as Old Newbie mentioned, that's a group that most likely isn't going to work out together. It's generally not recommended to keep any mbuna in with peacocks, because mbuna as a whole are generally way more aggressive than peacocks. The mbuna you chose are Kenyi, which is among the most aggressive mbuna species out there. They're so aggressive that most of the time they can't even be kept with a lot of other mbuna species, so they definitely shouldn't be kept with peacocks. And as far as the Texas goes, it's most likely either going to be killed young by the Kenyis, or it'll make it to adulthood and get so large that it'll kill everything else in the tank. Overall, I'd say you need to choose which fish you like best and swap out the others for better tankmates. Probably shouldn't keep the Texas at all unless you're willing to upgrade to a larger tank in roughly a year. Keep the peacocks and make it a peacock/hap tank. Keep the Kenyi and make it a mbuna tank. Or keep the Corys and make it a community tank. But keeping them all together will most likely lead to disaster down the road.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are getting good advice, even though I'm sure it is hard to hear.

As you ponder your options, we also need to know the dimensions of the tank. For kenyi you want a tank that is 48" x 18" or larger and a group of at least 1m:7f to manage aggression. Some fishkeepers recommend a 72" tank for kenyi.


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm a little worried about your cory cats, with all the aggressive cichlids. 
Is everybody okay now, months after your original post? 
Beautiful tank, btw


----------

